# What receiver brands do you own?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am curious what percentage of Shack members own what receiver brands?

Make sure you post your choices in the above poll.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

In alphabetical order rather than favored order:

Denon (1)
Onkyo (2)
Pioneer (1)


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pioneer Elite SC-37 for me... In the past I owned Onkyo and Denon but my last two have been SC Pioneers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Onkyo TX-NR3008
Sherwood/Newcastle R972
Marantz Reference SR-19EX


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

Pioneer Elite SC-55 which I love.
pioneer Elite VSX-32
Harmon Kardon ?65
Harmon Kardon ?25
an older Onkyo, I can't remember the model.
an older Kenwood.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have owned Sherwood Newcastle, Marantz, and now Onkyo in the past 10 years.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

My Marantz is over 10 Years old. I stupidly traded a McCormick DNA-1 Deluxe and cash to get the thing back when I lived in Charleston, SC. Really is a beautiful AVR. Over the past decade, I have actually owned more Denons than any other brand, but cooled to them since the Denon/Marantz Merger. Have also owned a Pioneer VSX-49txi (another amazing AVR weighed over 70lbs), briefly a Parasound Halo C1, a Classe SSP, and others I cannot remember. I used to really be into "High End Audio", but have since become more pragmatic.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Currently own Onkyo and previously always owned Yamaha. Never had any issues with the Yamaha's but my current Onkyo is far superior.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oops, I completely forgot to put Marantz as one of the choices.

Could one of the Mods add that to the list of poll choices please?


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

4 Onkyos, 3 of them in use plus an older 606 that I keep as a spare. 
2 Pioneers that were replaced by the Onkyos and now live in my storage shed.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Oops, I completely forgot to put Marantz as one of the choices.
> 
> Could one of the Mods add that to the list of poll choices please?


Done. 
Added the two units mentioned as well.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Kblev (Apr 15, 2012)

I own a older Denon 3300. Nice but need to update and I don't know what I want. Driving me crazy.http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/rolleyesno.gif
that's another thread though.
An old Sony in the garage that works great.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

robbo266317 said:


> Done.
> Added the two units mentioned as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill.


Thankyou Bill


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an onkyo.


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

Yamaha, since the 1980s for me. The only brand to survive my frat house parties!


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Harman Kardon 635 and Harman Kardon 3600 here...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had my Denon for like 4 years and have loved every minute of it. My first real unit was a yamaha stereo unit that i got for my birthday 20yrs ago. It served me well untill new tecnology came along but it will still knock the socks off allmost anything out there. (of coarse back then stuff was built to last):T


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

Rotel RSX 1055


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Denon 4308CI
Marantz AV7005


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've owned a Sony (non-es) and Pioneer VSX (non-elite) which were given to me. The Pioneer VSX sounded gritty, digitized, and harsh and the Sony sounded muffled. My two Integras are awesome; but I'd love to replace it with a dedicated AMP and maybe a Separate Processor. 

I don't own one but the Current Pioneer Elite SC-xx (ICE AMP) are very nice. Harmon Kardon is also awesome and gets no love in the polls.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just own one right now, Arcam AVR 600


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Tony, I'm still using my trusty old Yamaha RXV-795a. Had it for over 15 years & it's still going strong. Sure I'm gonna enjoy the new features when I do upgrade (new theater in progress), but I have to say, this Yammy has been a fine piece of equipment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats one thing I have to commend Yamaha for, My Yamaha RX V995 is still working great as well (My brother has it now) and my even older E300u is still working and its over 20 years old now (a friend has it in his garage).


----------



## Gostan (Apr 21, 2012)

Anthem MRX700.


----------



## ksnr jeyaprakash (Feb 20, 2012)

I am having Denon 3313


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

yamaha rxv-3900 for me


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just ordered an Onkyo TX-NR3009. Can't wait till it arrives!

edit:  Got my Onkyo TX-NR3009 and couldn't be happier. Lots of power, options, and looks good too! Powering Polk Audio RTi A9s, a CSi A6 center, FXi A6 surrounds, and a powered JBL 12" 250 watt sub... Rockin' the house.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Onkyo 3008 
Onkyo 576 (loaned out)
Yamaha RX-V495 (bought at pawn shop 7 years ago)

Previously owned Onkyo 703, sold it with the house.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

PIONEER SC 35 which is secretly admired by the Onkyo reps here :rofl:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> PIONEER SC 35 which is secretly admired by the Onkyo reps here :rofl:


I highly doubt that. Onkyo is far superior to Pioneer. Aside from the lack of sub EQ Pioneer's MCAAC is light years behind Audyssey.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I highly doubt that. Onkyo is far superior to Pioneer. Aside from the lack of sub EQ Pioneer's MCAAC is light years behind Audyssey.


Accept for the massive recalls maybe.....even if they werent being recalled by the thousands your just dreaming if you think any Bonkyo is superior to ELITE series..... so there ....your recall come back from Onkyo yet ??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Accept for the massive recalls maybe.....even if they werent being recalled by the thousands your just dreaming if you think any Bonkyo is superior to ELITE series..... so there ....your recall come back from Onkyo yet ??


No, my 809 is still going strong and carrying the "best bang for the buck" flag proudly. I think several members here are carrying that same flag. Enjoy your Pioneer kind sir.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Fly your flags till the cows come home...._Superior_ brands do not have massive recalls ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Fly your flags till the cows come home....Superior brands do not have massive recalls ...


You're right. I think I'll sell my 809 and get a superior brand. Thank you for the enlightenment.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

JBrax said:


> You're right. I think I'll sell my 809 and get a superior brand. Thank you for the enlightenment.


My wallet would suggest that LG or Samsung or Pyle brands have superior pricing on receivers. Is that enlightening?
Of course, I am not a secret admirer of Pioneer, I admire them openly and publicly. Right below Onkyo, Marantz, and Denon, but above hundreds of other brands.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Below Yamaha as well…


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

To be honest I do not dislike Pioneer. They have excellent amps just not a fan of MCACC. Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, and a few others would be my choice before Pioneer however.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Pioneers
VSX-816 Still works
VSX-1122


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gostan said:


> Anthem MRX700.


:T:bigsmile::T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Harman Kardon gets no love in the polls.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> Fly your flags till the cows come home...._Superior_ brands do not have massive recalls ...


My problem with a statement like this is that I know of many so called boutique higher end brands that have never done recalls but should have given the many bugs and issues they have.


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Denon 4311ci.. after upgrading the firmware, the only problem I've had is needing to unplug the power completely and plug it back in to get airplay to working again.. In general it's been a great receiver with plenty of useful features..

I had a Panasonic SA-XR55 for a long time and it served me very well. It still works great and I now have it set up at my dad's house.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Onkyo 5007
Onkyo 5008
Onkyo 609
Some old Denon my neighbor gave me, it is in the garage. All I know is it is so old it does not have HDMI inputs. BUT, still sounds good and weighs a ton!


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Bourski said:


> Yamaha, since the 1980s for me. The only brand to survive my frat house parties!


I have a Denon 4311ci and love it.


----------



## turbo v6 camaro (Jul 20, 2012)

man, does no body like Harmon Kardon on these boards?

I love my HK still going strong after 5-6 years its a AVR-247


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I highly doubt that. Onkyo is far superior to Pioneer. Aside from the lack of sub EQ Pioneer's MCAAC is light years behind Audyssey.


This is ridiculous. If you love Onkyo, fine. Enjoy your Onkyo... a lot of people like the brand... but "far superior?" Also, MCAAC isn't "light years behind" Audyssey - I'm guessing that your exposure to MCACC must have been on a paired-down low end model (much like Audyssey can be paired-down on lower end models by Onkyo). The Full MCACC suite offered on many Pioneers/Elites is just as good as Audyssey and allows for a ton of tweaking to be done post calibration. Go ahead and google comparison reviews/threads for the two products. There is no definitive "superior" conclusion. Of course you will always find folks who have a preference - and that's fine - but to make a blanket statement using the phrase "light years behind" just isn't right.

What I would call "far superior" is manually treating your room with treatments, trapping and diffusion. I don't intend this to sound harsh... But if you want "far superior" - don't fake it with your receiver. Go right to the source of the issue and apply treatments to the physical room. That is a definitive "far superior" move. The same really applies to sub-EQ. Using some electronic gadgetry included with your Audyssey is not a great idea... Users are bound to end up with nulls or a low-end being boosted - which isn't good for your sub. You can boost a null some, but I wouldn't want an automated software process making those decisions. Not a great idea at all. You are so much better off saving your coin and getting a well made - powerful - sub that is more likely to help give you a flat response. Get one that is big enough to fill your room, and if you find you have some really bad peaks and nulls (and you really want to equalize your room) then go through the proper steps: Move your sub's location... Save and buy a second sub to help eliminate nulls... Buy a BFD and use REW to equalize your subs manually. Letting your Audyssey loose on sub problems - let alone listing it as a defining characteristic that dictates how much better one AVR is than another - isn't something you should necessarily consider a positive. Might you get a minor sub correction? Possibly. But go google Audyssey sub EQ and you will see it's not the answer you necessarily want to use to remedy sub issues... And from what I've read, it can introduce issues that are far worse. Issues that your average user might not even consider!

Pioneer makes some really great products and their Elite line has some real nice bang for the buck... But blanket statements saying one of these brands makes a far superior product is simply ridiculous.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

…and I would agree with you. That response was one of emotion and not very well stated nor thought out. I will not be involved in anymore of the this brand is better than that brand as that is not what this forum is about.


----------



## Onkyolover (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had a Sony ,yamaha and Onkyo am very please whith my 809 now

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> …and I would agree with you. That response was one of emotion and not very well stated nor thought out. I will not be involved in anymore of the this brand is better than that brand as that is not what this forum is about.


There's no emotion in this...

I'm not bashing a brand, here, I was just pointing out that you calling Onkyo "far superior" to Pioneer/Elite is unwarranted and untrue... And using gadgetry such as low level sub EQ on the 809 as evidence that one system is better than the other really is mediocre support at best (others may feel differently, and that's cool... but I really do feel that onboard subEQing on those units should be turned off and folks with real sub problems should invest a little time and money into doing it properly). 

Each to his own, and everyone has their own preferences. Obviously there are a lot of happy Pioneer/Elite owners out there and there's no need for blanket statements touting superiority "flag" flying. Pioneer/Elite and Onkyo (much like Audyssey and MCACC) both have their pros and cons... Their strengths and weaknesses... Not to mention their equivalencies. I think it's a disservice to anyone curious about these brands to stumble across this thread and read that kind of stuff.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

27dnast said:


> There's no emotion in this...
> 
> I'm not bashing a brand, here, I was just pointing out that you calling Onkyo "far superior" to Pioneer/Elite is unwarranted and untrue... And using gadgetry such as low level sub EQ on the 809 is ridiculous (And I really do feel that onboard subEQing on those units should be turned off and done properly). Not to mention saying that Audyssey trumps MCACC is also true. Anyone looking for vastly superior results should look into manual room corrections.
> 
> Each to his own, and everyone has their own preferences. Obviously there are a lot of happy owners out there and there's no need for blanket statements touting superiority "flag" flying. Pioneer/Elite and Onkyo (much like Audyssey and MCACC) both have their pros and cons... Their strengths and weaknesses... Not to mention their equivalencies. I think it's a disservice to anyone curious about these brands to stumble across this thread and read that kind of stuff.


Edit above...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Your point has been made and again for the last time I agree with what you said. Move along and don't dwell on my post any longer.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

If this poll is strictly avrs then ignore my post. I own Onkyo 5508 preamp. Very happy with audio. Audyssey xt32 ties it all together.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

In current rotation:
1 Denon (just upgraded my Onkyo HT-R550)
2 Onkyo HT-R550 and the elderly TX DS 484 (the elder serves as PLIIz amp for new Denon 7.1)
1 Kenwood backup
1 Sony backup


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

In use: 2 Yamahas (RX-V667, RX-V795), 1 Pioneer (VSX-D2S).
Sold to a friend who is renting a room in my house: Onkyo (TX-SR507).
Unused: Sony (Old. I forget the model number).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Two Denon Receivers. One in living room, one in Theater room.


----------



## templemaners (Feb 9, 2011)

Two Denons - a 589 in my home office, and a 4311 in the living room.


----------



## conquritall (Aug 2, 2012)

pioneer elite vsx 50


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Denon 1912
Sony something


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Yamaha Aventage


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

I voted Marantz. Just out of curiosity, shouldn't the Denon/Marantz have been a combo, since you coupled Onkyo/Integra?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Believe it or not Sherwood also makes some of the lower end Marantz as well its really a tough call given that Denon and Marantz were not always the same company.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah, did not know that. I thought they were just now Denon's with less bells/whistles and better amps.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Back in 1977 I had a Panasonic all in one (turntable, cassette, AM/FM)
In 1979 I got a Sansui G7500 (stereo receiver) .
In 2000 a JVC 5.1 channel receiver (model forgotten) .
Around 2010 ? Pioneer VSX-23.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Must have missed it... of course mine had changed since it started anyway.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I've owned Pioneer, Yamaha and now a Denon.


----------



## Destructobrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Sony STR-DE885, Harman Kardon AVR-247, Yamaha RX-V465, Onkyo TX-SR608, Yamaha RX-V671, Pioneer Elite VSX-60.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anthem MRX presently...and for a long time:T
Before:
Denon AVR-2311
Pioneer VSX-921
Pioneer VSX-520
RCA...don't remember
I plan to stay with my current receiver for a long time and if I would change, it still be another Anthem, or perhaps something with XT32.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

asere said:


> I've owned Pioneer, Yamaha and now a Denon.


I own two Denon and one HK

1. 4311CI 
2. 2808 CI
3. HK: PM640VXI Integrated Amp Stereo


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the Arcam AVR-600, will soon be Arcam AVR 750


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

jmy2469 said:


> I have the Arcam AVR-600, will soon be Arcam AVR 750


How is the Arc technology ?


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

The AVR 600 is not ARC compatible, I have the older model that is not 3D


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Onkyo TX-SR605 surround receiver
Onkyo TX-8555 stereo receiver
Onkyo TX-SR600 surround receiver (being used in two channel in a workout room)


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Onkyo tx sr805 and Marantz av7005


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

JQueen said:


> Onkyo tx sr805 and Marantz av7005


J,

Any pics of your setup?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Just took it


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool, thanks; where's your Onk?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Osage_Winter said:


> Very cool, thanks; where's your Onk?[/QUOTE
> 
> It's in my room collecting dust


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Marantz sr6006


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JQueen said:


> It's in my room collecting dust


You should try and sell it. The 805 is a very sought after receiver because of the huge amplification section it has. I bet you can still get close to $400 for it.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You should try and sell it. The 805 is a very sought after receiver because of the huge amplification section it has. I bet you can still get close to $400 for it.


I've had it listed on here for 300 for like 2 months


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was gonna say...why don't you have it incorporated anywhere? From what I understand, that's a beast of an AVR...:unbelievable:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look here
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_14_3/onkyo-tx-sr805-receiver-9-2006-part-1.html
It's the full review of the 805 and the bench test, driving 4 ohms two channels it did 151watts without distortion. Unheard of in even today's receivers costing well over $1500


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Have a look here http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_14_3/onkyo-tx-sr805-receiver-9-2006-part-1.html It's the full review of the 805 and the bench test, driving 4 ohms two channels it did 151watts without distortion. Unheard of in even today's receivers costing well over $1500


Yes I have you sent that to me awhile back still in my PMs .. At this point I'll probably just hold on to it we move in 7 months


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Have a look here
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_14_3/onkyo-tx-sr805-receiver-9-2006-part-1.html
> It's the full review of the 805 and the bench test, driving 4 ohms two channels it did 151watts without distortion. Unheard of in even today's receivers costing well over $1500


Is there a current model that has an amp like the 805s?


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've owned a Sony 12 years ago don't remember the model number. Then I brought an Onkyo about 8 years ago and then brought another Onkyo 3008 in 2011. This year I went 7.1 so I coupled the receiver with an Emotiva XPA -3. I'm team Onkyo!


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I currently own a Yamaha receiver, with at least 10 years, but i will be getting a new one soon


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Pioneer elite sc-05 had it for about 4-5 years now. I've got my eyes on one of the Marantz pre/pros though.


----------



## snowburt80 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jvc xv-thd60


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

ewardjr69 said:


> I've owned a Sony 12 years ago don't remember the model number. Then I brought an Onkyo about 8 years ago and then brought another Onkyo 3008 in 2011. This year I went 7.1 so I coupled the receiver with an Emotiva XPA -3. I'm team Onkyo!


From personal experience (ridiculously cheap knobs that would actually fall off) and feedback from other owners, I stay *far away* from Sony receivers, whether they're of the so-called premium ES line or not. You're wise to stick with Team Onkyo! :T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I currently own Denon, Marantz, and NAD. In the past have also owned Onkyo, JVC, Pioneer, H&K, and Sony. These days I won't buy anything without Audyssey.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Ray,

How do you like your Marantz CD changer I noticed in your list of gear? I own that model's predecessor, the CC4001, which I haven't liked as of late because of its refusal to operate correctly in program mode...:R


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have had a few different brands in the past but currently I have a Marantz SR6007. Also possibly in the market for another receiver or a pre/pro and amplifier.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Any pics of your system? :wave:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Mike, Any pics of your system? :wave:


 here you go! Pic quality is poor due to resizing image off my phone but gives you an idea.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have owned a Denon 4311 for a year or two


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike0206 said:


> here you go! Pic quality is poor due to resizing image off my phone but gives you an idea.


Thanks!

Wow, that looks like a hard room to work with -- did those in-wall cutouts come with your house? Ours have similar ones, made really for the old 4X3 tube TVs, but we decided to utilize another big wall and put in an entertainment system that houses the display, receiver, BD player, cable box etc...:T


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thanks! Wow, that looks like a hard room to work with -- did those in-wall cutouts come with your house? Ours have similar ones, made really for the old 4X3 tube TVs, but we decided to utilize another big wall and put in an entertainment system that houses the display, receiver, BD player, cable box etc...:T


 yeah they were built with the house. I'm closing the two bottom ones off to put DIY 18" subs in. There are three other cubbies on the other side of the fireplace. Ideally I would take the fireplace out and rip all the cubbies out and have a nice clean wall. Never use the fireplace anyways but my wife likes it. The top two cubbies on each side though are filled with R-30 so they make decent bass traps. Sometimes we got to work with what we have .


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> How do you like your Marantz CD changer I noticed in your list of gear? I own that model's predecessor, the CC4001, which I haven't liked as of late because of its refusal to operate correctly in program mode...:R


Osage,

It works fine like it's supposed to, but to tell you the truth, my Denon DCM-290 is MUCH quicker (changing from disc to disc) and sounds the same (using digital out, so that is expected). I don't actually use it that often now as all my music is on server in an un-compressed format.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike0206 said:


> yeah they were built with the house. I'm closing the two bottom ones off to put DIY 18" subs in. There are three other cubbies on the other side of the fireplace. Ideally I would take the fireplace out and rip all the cubbies out and have a nice clean wall. Never use the fireplace anyways but my wife likes it. The top two cubbies on each side though are filled with R-30 so they make decent bass traps. Sometimes we got to work with what we have .


I understand, totally; and my wife loves our fireplace as well even though we haven't been able to get it to work since the day we moved in (an issue with the gas line there; it's a fake fireplace) -- interestingly, ours is also on the wall of the odd "cutouts" that came in our living room, but like I said we utilized a secondary long wall to put a wall unit so the room just looks better...

One tip, if I may, about what you're suggesting you may do with the two 18-inch subs (and WOW...that is a TON of bass): If these are going to be sealed, you may have some issues with putting the subs inside closed cabinets as this normally results in massive wave cancellations and horrendous resonance (vibration) due to the fact that you're putting, essentially, a "box within a box."

Just my two cents.

BTW -- How do you like your 55 inch set?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

cavchameleon said:


> Osage,
> 
> It works fine like it's supposed to, but to tell you the truth, my Denon DCM-290 is MUCH quicker (changing from disc to disc) and sounds the same (using digital out, so that is expected). I don't actually use it that often now as all my music is on server in an un-compressed format.


Ahhhh...another who has fallen to the dark side of servers and computer-based music files...:rolleyesno: :devil: :rant:

My Marantz actually isn't that slow with changing discs (I won't listen to any music if it's not played back on a proper sound system of some kind; hence why I have a separate two channel system) but as I said it regularly screws up programming when I set the changer to play certain tracks off certain discs (during recording sessions to my CD recorder)...it's so annoying and acting up so much I have been thinking of replacing it with Onkyo's gorgeous six-disc changer, which is affordable everywhere you can find it:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Ahhhh...another who has fallen to the dark side of servers and computer-based music files...:rolleyesno: :devil: :rant:
> 
> My Marantz actually isn't that slow with changing discs (I won't listen to any music if it's not played back on a proper sound system of some kind; hence why I have a separate two channel system) but as I said it regularly screws up programming when I set the changer to play certain tracks off certain discs (during recording sessions to my CD recorder)...it's so annoying and acting up so much I have been thinking of replacing it with Onkyo's gorgeous six-disc changer, which is affordable everywhere you can find it:


That is a very nice changer!

My Marantz works fine and the speed is fine - just slower than the Denon. Strange enough, they look pretty much the same on the back and on the inside (the front face layout is a bit different - the Marantz 'looks' nicer. 

Anyway, when I really want to listen to music (especially multi-channel DVD-Audio or SACD), I use the OPPO as the source machine. Same with Red-Book CD's in 2 channel mode. The changer was mostly for 'parties' which is why I went with a server (yeah, I know), but - I did capture all my CD's in an uncompressed format (over 1000 CD's that take up over 800GB of hard drive space - and yes, I did back it up so I won't have to go though the process again). Music is transferred from and HTPC via HDMI so the AVR does all the processing. I really can't tell any difference between the original CD and the computer bitstream. 

Sometimes I do play LP's, they are still fun and have a different sound quality.

So, back on topic, as this is way off...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Just one other thing -- your Denon and Marantz probably look and feel alike because they're both part of the same mother holdings company (D&M). :T


----------



## Albey (Feb 24, 2013)

Pioneer Elite Series

I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-43TX, bought new back in `03. It`s my first AVR and it`s rock solid, with a great amp.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Shack, Albey! :wave:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Osage_Winter said:


> Just one other thing -- your Denon and Marantz probably look and feel alike because they're both part of the same mother holdings company (D&M). :T


Yes but McIntosh is also owned by D&M


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> Just one other thing -- your Denon and Marantz probably look and feel alike because they're both part of the same mother holdings company (D&M). :T


Yep, I knew that. I just expected the more expensive Marantz to be built a little more robust, not so. I've actually looked at a lot of CD changers inside (Sony, Onkyo, JVC, Denon, Marantz) and they all are built about the same. The only one that was built more robust that I took apart was one made by Parasound (which I've long sold). It was built like a tank and heavy. It's like most BluRay players now, made very cheaply and disposable (but, have to say they are are very cheap price wise so expected). The Oppos are still built very solid for the price (yes, you can pay lots of $ for some other brand's higher end ones, but the only real difference is the facing and case, the inside is not much different than the Oppo and really can't perform 'better' IMO.

Did you get the Onkyo CD Changer?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a Yamaha RX-V1800 and Technics SA DX940


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> I understand, totally; and my wife loves our fireplace as well even though we haven't been able to get it to work since the day we moved in (an issue with the gas line there; it's a fake fireplace) -- interestingly, ours is also on the wall of the odd "cutouts" that came in our living room, but like I said we utilized a secondary long wall to put a wall unit so the room just looks better... One tip, if I may, about what you're suggesting you may do with the two 18-inch subs (and WOW...that is a TON of bass): If these are going to be sealed, you may have some issues with putting the subs inside closed cabinets as this normally results in massive wave cancellations and horrendous resonance (vibration) due to the fact that you're putting, essentially, a "box within a box." Just my two cents. BTW -- How do you like your 55 inch set?


 I did think of that as well but the idea is to build them extremely right and very sturdy and possibly add damping material to the cubbies to reduce vibrations. They aesthetically would look the best in those cubbies but I was worried about vibrations. I originally thought to do front firing front ported but the boxes would be to small to fit in the cubbies that a ported design wouldn't work very well. The drivers would need to be 12" at the most and not enough to pressurize 6500 cu ft of space.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> Yes but McIntosh is also owned by D&M


Yes, but I was merely pointing out to him that it may have been why the units looked and even felt similar to him...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

cavchameleon said:


> Yep, I knew that. I just expected the more expensive Marantz to be built a little more robust, not so. I've actually looked at a lot of CD changers inside (Sony, Onkyo, JVC, Denon, Marantz) and they all are built about the same. The only one that was built more robust that I took apart was one made by Parasound (which I've long sold). It was built like a tank and heavy. It's like most BluRay players now, made very cheaply and disposable (but, have to say they are are very cheap price wise so expected). The Oppos are still built very solid for the price (yes, you can pay lots of $ for some other brand's higher end ones, but the only real difference is the facing and case, the inside is not much different than the Oppo and really can't perform 'better' IMO.
> 
> Did you get the Onkyo CD Changer?


No, not yet. :spend:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Mike0206 said:


> I did think of that as well but the idea is to build them extremely right and very sturdy and possibly add damping material to the cubbies to reduce vibrations. They aesthetically would look the best in those cubbies but I was worried about vibrations. I originally thought to do front firing front ported but the boxes would be to small to fit in the cubbies that a ported design wouldn't work very well. The drivers would need to be 12" at the most and not enough to pressurize 6500 cu ft of space.


It's all good; just wanted to point out the possibility of you running into some heavy vibrational issues. :T


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Osage_Winter said:


> No, not yet. :spend:


If you do, let me know your impressions. I'm interested in a changer for another room.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Currently own Onkyo


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

cavchameleon said:


> If you do, let me know your impressions. I'm interested in a changer for another room.


Will-do.


----------



## asarose247 (Jan 8, 2013)

my Onkyo 160 is idle but I have another room I can put that in, needs organization
oNKYO 270 runs a 6.1 system in my 9ish by 11 ish man cave, .1 is a 24" BFM thtlp BASH 300
Onkyo 818 with upa 7 LETS ME RUN 9.2 IN MY LIVING ROOM, THE .2 BEING 2 bfm 30" thtlp'S (BASH 300'S)
Yamaha 663 doing 8.2 at her place, great for TV and dancing in the living room. Its a "hard" room so its gets loud easily.
Older Sony running 5.1 in my son's room primarily gaming
Sony STRD (?) 500 at some home in Irvine to utilize some POS built ins he's stuck with, to say nothing of a but practically insurmountable WAF.
turning zone 2 off to run F highs thru the upa 7 also disabled my trigger so I have to "trigger" it myself, however, because I run the mains ( Klipsch F-3's) with the 818, I can still get a serious 2.2 in stereo.


----------

